# Forming Brass Sheet over MDF



## glue-itcom (May 2, 2022)

I wanted to make a fuel tank stand and wanted a formed brass structure. As I only needed two parts I decided to form these over MDF.






I cut out the former in 9mm thick MDF and then hardened it with superglue

Note: make sure you are in a well ventilated area as the fumes are not great.





I cut out the basic shape in thin brass and folded the edges over. 





I did have to anneal the brass a couple of times and it was tricky removing the brass from the MDF former.

The MDF worked and survived amazingly well. The corners are still sharp after forming two parts.


----------

